# Caesars Creek musky questions



## snmcc (Dec 24, 2014)

I am new to the area and have been fishing a few local lakes. I am going to Caesars tomorrow and would like to spend some time looking for muskies. I am open to any suggestions or heck ride in the back of my boat and show me...

Its a bass boat so trolling is odd.

Thanks Steve


----------



## snmcc (Dec 24, 2014)

Batteries charged, boat filled up and ready to fish. Back seat open in your able to help, plus keep any fish you want as I don't eat saugers I would like to catch some of them also.


----------



## Captain Failboat (Jul 10, 2011)

I've caught 2 musky in the past 2 weeks using shallow cranks back in bays. What time are you going?


----------



## snmcc (Dec 24, 2014)

No luck this weekend. I will have time again after air show weekend.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

If the water temp is 80 or so,it's too hot to fish for Muskies.Most Muskies caught at temps of 80 or higher,die.Check it out.


Roscoe


----------



## snmcc (Dec 24, 2014)

Are they stocked or native fish?


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I've wondered about this debate. I have no doubt there is increased mortality with higher temps but how hot is too hot? Is there a difference catching a fish 15 feet down where it's cooler then in a shallow bay where surface temps are 80? Realistically I fish all year and get out when I can. At some point, usually in July, I leave them alone until September but this hard rule of 80 degrees seems hard to follow when it's 80 by early June. This time of the year I'll definitely still be fishing, on the water before light and off around lunch, leave the fish in the net unhook and release. I've had fish swim off quicker, better recovered this way than taking a fish out for measurements and pics in cooler temps.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I predict next few years should be great for muskies due to the fact that I have caught them on everything everywhere in CC this year ,most are around 30 inches .


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

You can justify it any way you want to.But,a good deal of the fish you catch will be Turtle bait.It's the fight in the hot water that wears them out and then they try to recover in the hot water and lower O2 and they can't make it.They are much more fragile than a big Catfish or Carp.I know some Musky hunters that don't care just so they can add to their Musky total and say ,Hey look how many Muskies I caught".Knowing the entire time they are more than likely killing Muskies in the process.I wait till around Sept.-15 give or take when the temps start dropping off.Then you can feel a bit more comfortable catching and releasing.73 degrees and dropping is when it get's going.Good Luck.



Roscoe


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Check this out:





*







Leave the fish alone PLEASE *
Guys you are killing the fish we all love so much,The fish swim off great they just die later, ITS TOO HOT TO FISH. I learned my lesson many years ago, most that die just hold to the bottom and become turtle bait. I fooled myself for many years saying our fish swam right away only to find same size fish same area dead the following day or two.
If I didn't believe it was harmful on the fish I would be at home instead of living out of my truck for the summer. Shame on you guys who claim to love these fish and still fish for them when its way too hot. I've turned down nearly 40 guide days for our guys this summer for that reason. I've heard of three dead ones found already. Cave Run Muskie Guide Service turns down all trips till late September for the good of our beloved fish. Cave Run will never compete in size with other lakes if we harm the big ones when they are the most venerable...Up north when it gets too hot guys either quit fishing or move to cooler waters, even radio stations run free announcements to warn of the harm on the muskies...This is why fishing is so much better up north, they take care of there muskies..
Hate to see this year after year, last year at least 7 over 48 inches died in August and September already heard of 3 there has been many studies done most agree 50% when caught in water over 78 degrees... FISH RESPONSIBLY you are just hurting your chance of a 50 incher. 
Just needed to vent...this makes me sick....
Tony Grant's Guide Service
Web Site: http://www.kymuskie.com
Web Site: http://muskiesupnorth.com


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Agreed... Thanks roscoe


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I respect the differing opinions on this and you can only do what you feel is right. For me once it's mid summer and has been extended periods of heat I feel it's not worth the risk. If its barely even past the second week of June I'm feeling ok fishing with quick releases and no pics depending on water temps.

I don't believe it's fair to compare Ohio waters to anything up north or even in ky when our dnr looks at it as a put and take fishery. How many fish alone get flushed out into the spill ways of these lakes? 
I just find it hard to spend so much money and effort on these fish to only fish a few times in the spring and fall, lakes frozen and to cold in the winter then apparently to warm by mid June. 

I go out of my way to take care of these fish and I can understand the passion of taking care of our resources but at some point I feel it gets a little to fanatical for my taste.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

A lot of the local musky fishermen head north to Michigan when the water temps here get over 80 degrees. Lake St. Clair near Detroit is arguable the best musky lake in the country. They were even talking about it on the Reds game last night. 

I carry around an 8 lb. downrigger weight that I tied a rope to that is marked in 1 foot increments. If I have a floater, I tie a 4 lb test line with a tiny hook on the weight, hook it to the ski and drop the weight and ski slowly to the depth I caught it. When the fish regains its strength, it will break the 4 lb line or hook and swim away. 

I also stop fishing for skis when the surface water temps get to 80. It is no fun for me to seeing a dead ski in the bottom of my boat. If you are going to fish for skis, you should be equipped with both the knowledge and equipment to do as little damage to the fish and sport as possible.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I've never targeted muskies, they seem to target me. They are a real PIA when I'm in a kayak, alone.

Fish for bass and you'll get muskies. Make certain you have the gear along to get the hooks out quickly, including a hook cutter. When I'm alone it's the first tool I reach for. Also use a stout leader, I use 30# fluorocarbon, about 18" long, but there would be nothing wrong with a mono shock leader instead.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Guy asks about where to catch muskies and gets the "OGF" treatment.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Guy asks about where to catch muskies and gets the "OGF" treatment.


Nobody is going to give him something to plug into his GPS.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Getting back to where to find Muskies.Hire a guide because I doubt if any Musky Hunters are going to show any spots.And you can't expect them to.Check out Jim Morris in the Dayton Daily News for current Musky reports at C.C.Lake.Hey you could join the C.C.Lake Musky Club.There are a few fellas who catch a few and maybe you could learn from them.I'm sure they would be tickled to put a new member on some choice Musky spots.Good Luck.



Roscoe


----------



## snmcc (Dec 24, 2014)

Stuck working the air show this weekend. I found a guy at CC who game me some good advise. Maybe I will get one this year.


----------

